# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Mendoni tre deshira per Vitin e Ri

## babadimri

Ja na erdhi edhe Viti i Ri. Javen qe vjen hyjme ne nje vit te ri. Secili prej nesh ka deshire qe ti ndodh dicka e bukur ne vitin qe vjen. Mendoni the shprehni mendimet Tuaja cka doni qe te ju ndodh si suprize ne naten kur behet ndrimi i motomoteve. Edhe njehere Gezuar Vitin e Ri
sinqerisht

babadimri

----------


## BarBie_GirL

Hmmm qenkam une e para qe po shkruaj . Hajde me kembe te mbare :P
Dua qe ky vit i ri te me sjelle 
 1.Lumturi ne familje dhe ne shkolle
2.Sa me shume shoke e shoqe (po te mire sic i dua vete)
3.no Vuajtje ne shpirtin tim

----------


## vana

Ne rradhe te pare uroj te gjithve nje vit sa me shume te mbare!
1 Harmoni ne familjen time dhe te afermit
2 Vetem lumturi
3 Nuk po e shpreh se pastaj nuk me realizohet, po e mbaj per vete! Por ama mos kini inat!

----------


## marsela

per ate naten e ndrrimit te viteve skam ndonje deshire te vecante e spres ndonje surprize :i ngrysur: ..kur je larg familjes e miqve..kurse per vitin qe vjen: 

1.Nje dashuri super te madhe :buzeqeshje: 
2.Te jem mire ne shkolle e ta filloj me kembe te mbare punen me pacientet simestrin e dyte( se kam shume frike)
3.te fitoje motra konkursin per universitet

dhe ajo ca eshte e pergjithshmja dhe me e rendesishmja
shendet e lumturi per te gjithe!

----------


## BERATASE

Gezuar ! si fillim 
 une kame me shume se tre si i behet hallit  :i ngrysur:  
nejse primare mbetet .....
Te shkoje ke ai qe e dua me shume se jeten time 
 Ja kalofshi sa me mire 
 bye

----------


## kolombi

Shendet
Paqe
Lumturi

Keto tre deshira do i desheroja jo vetem per vete por edhe per te gjithe ju ne kete prag te vitit te ri.

----------


## vajza pa fat

dhe une jam dakort ashtu sic thot dhe kolombi SHENDET PAQE DHE LUMTURI por ama ketij viti do ti bej nje kerkes qe te kem me shume fat jo si vitin e kaluar qe jo per gje tjeter po qe te nderoj nick e them ahahahahahaah

----------


## shahisti

Pershendetje te gjitheve ,tre deshirat e mija  do ishin
1)lumturi dashuri,harmoni paqe ne familje shoqeri e ku do
2)te behesha me dokumentat ketu ne usa se kam tre vjet qe u cmenda
3)uroj qe ky vite tu sjelli fat, paqe,harmoni e dashuri te gjithe antareve te forumit

----------


## rina_yll_polar

te jem e lumtur mw ata qe i kam shm xhan
t ja dal shm mir ne shkoll
........(s po e them )

----------


## KaLTerSi

> _Postuar më parë nga kolombi_ 
> *Shendet
> Paqe
> Lumturi
> 
> Keto tre deshira do i desheroja jo vetem per vete por edhe per te gjithe ju ne kete prag te vitit te ri.*


Hera pare qe pajtohem plotesisht e teresisht me mendimin e ketij anetari.
Kam nje parandjenje te forte qe ky do jete nje vit i mbare, after all.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Reina

1. Shendet tek gjithe njerezit qe mire ne bote !
2. Lumturi per gjithe njerezit qe e meritojn!
3. Te me sjelli ky vit i ri dike afer qe e pres me kohe!

----------


## kolombi

> _Postuar më parë nga KaLTerSi_ 
> *Hera pare qe pajtohem plotesisht e teresisht me mendimin e ketij anetari.
> *


Per cdo gje thone se ekziston hera e pare.
Shpresoj te mos te jet e fundit.lol

----------


## EXODUS

1-Fat
2-Gezim
3-Dashuri

Asgje me teper vec, 3 elementet mesiperm te "lumturise"

----------


## KaLTerSi

> _Postuar më parë nga kolombi_ 
> *Per cdo gje thone se ekziston hera e pare.
> Shpresoj te mos te jet e fundit.lol*


Ee dhe une shpresoj mos te jete e fundit megjithate kjo varet nga ty dmth lartesia e mendimeve dhe shkrimeve te tua  :shkelje syri:

----------

